# Rampen beim Rollercoaster / Panzertrail



## John Rico (17. Oktober 2007)

Wir waren heute mal wieder auf dem Panzertrail (Trail auf der Grenze Fischbeker Heide - Panzerbahn) und haben uns die Rampen angesehen, nachdem hier im Forum schon davor gewarnt wurde.

Falls die Erbauer das hier lesen: Denkt bitte beim nächsten Mal erstmal nach, bevor ihr die Schaufel rausholt!
Erstens hätte man die Rampen nicht mitten auf den Weg sondern an eine Seite bauen können. Dann wären zwei gut fahrbare Lines entstanden, eine für die CCler und eine für euch Erbauer. Mit der Nummer macht ihr euch nur Feinde, da durch euer Gebuddel einer der Klassiker für "uns" völlig versaut wurde, da wir durch eure Haufen kaum noch mit Flow fahren können sondern um eure Hügel kurven müssen.
Und zweitens wäre es deutlich intelligenter gewesen, der Sand für solche Aktionen nicht am Rand des Weges wegzunehmen. Beim heutigen Nightride resultierte daraus nämlich ein Sturz, da einer von uns beim Ausweichen vor euren Rampen in genau so ein Loch gefahren ist.

Also, wer immer das war, denkt bitte beim nächsten Mal etwas nach und benehmt euch und baut so, dass auch für andere die Trails fahrbar bleiben und weiterhin Spaß machen. Schließlich sind wir alle Biker und haben schon genug Ärger mit Walkern, Hundesbesitzern u.ä., da muss man durch solche Aktionen nicht auch noch Zwietracht zwischen Gleichgesinnten sähen.

Gruß
Sven

PS: Wenn die Erbauer das lesen, können sie das gerne kommentieren!


----------



## Superflyer (17. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen John, 

ich bin zwar nicht Erbauer baer öfter auch mal in dem Gelände unterwegs. 
Kurz zum Verständnis. 
Meinst Du den Weg der genau an dem Übungsplatz Richtung Ende Flugplatz führt Immer leicht bergab aber auchmal hoch, bis sich auf dem Übungsplatz in schnellen Kurven zu der Pnazerwaschanlage schlägelt? 

Gruß 
Superflyer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (17. Oktober 2007)

Jup!


----------



## Superflyer (17. Oktober 2007)

und wo da genau? auf dem teil zur panzerwaschanlage oder ?


----------



## stanzi01 (17. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich kann mich der Meinung von Sven nur anschließen. Ich hatte letzten Sonntag die böse Überraschung erlebt. Der Flow ist hin, die Kicker total für'n Arsch und die gebuddelten Löcher auf dem Weg arg gefährlich (bin Sonntag ins Loch gedropt wo sonst immer eine  schöne steile Landung war).
Die Übeltäter sind über dieses Forum aber wohl nicht zu erreichen. Sonntag waren ca. 10 Kids im Alter von ca. 10 - 14 Jahren am buddeln und lärmen (sehr Publikumswirksam, da die Startbahn des Segelflugplatzes quasi in Sichtweite ist).
Neben den ärgerlichen Schäden am Trail ist wohl auch weiterer Ärger mit militanten Pilzsammlern und dem Förster abzusehen, da die Ausgrabungen wirklich genau auf dem Weg sind.
Sehr dumm und zum Schaden aller Biker.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## John Rico (17. Oktober 2007)

Superflyer schrieb:


> und wo da genau? auf dem teil zur panzerwaschanlage oder ?



Genau der Trail, der auf der Stadtgrenze zwischen Neugraben und Neu Wulmstorf zwischen Segelflugplatz und Truppenübungsplatz von Süden nach Norden verläuft. Und dann auf dem zweiten Teil nachdem man kurz auf die Heide fährt und es an einer Sitzgruppe in den Wald geht. Da kommen dann drei größere Wellen und hier kann man die Rampen dann nicht mehr übersehen.

Ich dachte erst schon, dass es was mit dem von dir ausgeschriebenen Contest zu tun hat.
Aber scheinbar ja nicht.

Naja, würde mir fast wünschen, dass sich die Jungs hier melden, aber abgesehen davon, dass sie hier im Forum vielleicht nicht aktiv sind, befürchte ich, dass solche Leute dann auch nicht das Rückgrad haben, um sich zu melden / Stellung zu nehmen.

Aber zumindest wissen jetzt alle, die dort öfter fahren, dass man aufpassen sollte, da man gerade jetzt bei Dämmerung / Nightride dort höllisch aufpassen muss.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Catsoft (17. Oktober 2007)

Oder wir sollten und mit Schaufeln dort treffen. Trailbuilding betreiben


----------



## Superflyer (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo John, mit der Challange (mit A) hat das nix zutun. Wir benutzen nur Wegen, die es schon gibt und eingefahren sind und bauen da nix drauf.  
Vielleicht ist es bei den Jungs, die das bauen einfach so, das sie die Konsequenzen, die solches tun haben nicht absehen können. 
Vielleicht gehören die ja auch zu den Jungs, die auf dem Übungsplatz die Dirtanlage gebaut haben. 

Naja mal abwarten was jetzt passiert.  

Gruß


----------



## Christian_74 (17. Oktober 2007)

Ein zurückbauen zum ursprünglichen Stand wäre angebracht. Da liegt Catsoft schon richtig.


----------



## Hopi (17. Oktober 2007)

Bin zwar nicht aus eurer Gegend, aber ich würde da jetzt auch nicht mit der Schippen anrücken und alles platt machen. Nehmt von den Seiten der Sprünge den Sand und stopft die löcher auf dem Weg. So wie ihr es schildert hört sich dass sehr nach noch jungen Baumeistern an. Hängt mal einen Zettel dran dass sie die Sprünge doch bitte etwas versetzen möchten, da diese Position nur zu Problemen führt. Wenn dann nix passiert besser gesagt noch mehr Müll gebaut wird, macht ihr es einfach total platt. Aber stellt euch schon mal drauf ein das diese Show  dann länger dauert, weil sie es immer wieder aufbauen werden.


----------



## bjoernsen (17. Oktober 2007)

hmm..also ich kenne den Weg von früher ( vor 10 Jahren)  
da waren mal nur so einfache Wellen... 
und da haben ein Kids Dirt Hügel aufgebaut? Sind das Tables oder Doubles?

Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand ein Foto mit dem Handy machen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FalloutBoy (17. Oktober 2007)

stanzi01 schrieb:


> Sonntag waren ca. 10 Kids im Alter von ca. 10 - 14 Jahren am buddeln



Ja, die Freunde habe ich da am Sonntag auch getroffen und drauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass   sie insbesondere mit den Löchern am Wegesrand sicherlich bald die eine oder andere CC' ler Federgabel auf dem Gewissen haben könnten. 

Die wollten das eigentlich wieder zumachen, aber haben sich dann wohl gesagt, lass den mal reden


----------



## stanzi01 (17. Oktober 2007)

Sind das Tables oder Doubles?


----------



## stanzi01 (17. Oktober 2007)

stanzi01 schrieb:


> Sind das Tables oder Doubles?



Das sind weder Doubles noch Tables sondern einfaches Scheißhaufen die vom Flow her gar nicht in den Trail passen (jedenfalls nicht an den Stellen, an denen sie aufgehäuft wurden). 
Von shapen und verdichten ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## bjoernsen (17. Oktober 2007)

ach so...ok, hätte ja sein können das es halbwegs fahrbar ist.
Aber scheint ja nicht der Fall zu sein...


----------



## BolbyM (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann nur sagen dass ich froh bin, dass wir den Weg mal von Norden kommend gefahren sind und nicht wie sonst vom Süden aus, ansonsten hätte es in der Dämmerung nämlich gerne zu nem Unfall kommen können. 
Einfach abbauen scheint keine gute Idee zu sein, denn wenn diese Jugendlichen so wie alle anderen sind, dann werden die Dinger schon aus Protest gleich wieder aufgebaut...
Wenn man sie mal trifft, sollte man sie freundlich ansprechen und auf Besserung hoffen.


----------



## Superflyer (18. Oktober 2007)

das wird der einzige weg sein, den jungs freundlich klar zumachen, das solche aktion nix bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marec (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich wäre beim Ausbessern dabei...


----------



## John Rico (20. Oktober 2007)

Ich werd nächsten Dienstag auf jeden Fall nen Zettel mitnehmen und ihn da irgendwo hinhängen, falls wir da vorbeikommen.
Kann natürlich gerne auch jemand von euch übernehmen, da ich momentan nur dienstags unterwegs bin und wir selten dort vorbeikommen.

Vielleicht erledigt sich das Problem ja von alleine, wenn man die Jungs freundlich drauf hinweist, dass ihre Aktion nicht wirklich clever war.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Catsoft (20. Oktober 2007)

Schlußsatz damits auch verstanden wird:

Sonst machen wir euch Krankenhaus, dann seht ihr schei** aus


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2008)

Dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort:
1. Ich habe mit dem Bau nix zu tun.
2. Ich finde es auch suboptimal, dass die "Kicker" mitten auf dem Weg sind, auch wenn sie sehr klein sind und von einem Mountainbiker jeder Fahrtechnikstufe locker sollten bewältigt werden können.
3. Wenn schon Kicker dann richtig und das war auch meine Idee was den Ausbau dieser angeht. Die Absprünge müssen entweder größer werden, da man sonst bereits vor der Landung mit dem Hinterrad aufsetzt oder ganz weg. Die Löcher im Weg sind ******* und müssen dringend weg.
4. Wer springen will soll zur Dirtstrecke.


----------



## Catsoft (18. Februar 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> 2. Ich finde es auch suboptimal, dass die "Kicker" mitten auf dem Weg sind, auch wenn sie sehr klein sind und von einem Mountainbiker jeder Fahrtechnikstufe locker sollten bewältigt werden können.




Wenn man sie in der Dunkelheit sieht


----------



## BolbyM (19. Februar 2008)

Da hat sich wohl nichts getan, oder? Ich bin da das letzte Mal vor knapp einem Monat gefahren und wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht täuscht, dann waren diese kleinen Kicker immer noch da - aber ich kann mich auch irren.
Die Strecke auf dem Truppenübungsplatz hat mich allerdings schwer beeindruckt: stabile Startrampe (wenn man das als Insider so nennt) und echt gute Rampen... Haben da vier Jugendliche (so um die 16) mit ihren Dirt Bikes getroffen und die machten einen sehr vernünftigen Eindruck, haben uns mal was gezeigt und hatten sogar einen Müllsack für ihren Abfall dabei. Wenn ich nicht so ein Schisser wäre, dann würde ich mich da auch mal an den einen oder anderen Sprung wagen


----------

